# Sexiest goggles?



## Guest

What do you guys consider the sexiest goggles?

Right now I have the White smith fuse goggles...

They look alot worse in real life then in this pic which pisses me off.. THe paint came off in the first week in a place or two...










I'm wanting these










Or these











What you guys think are the best?


----------



## Guest

Electrics are so tech. I just got some EG.1 Nightmares and they are naughtious. The major issue with them is its large price though.










Anons and Oakleys are nice too. Check out the Anon Figments and Oakley Crowbars. Oh, and also look at the new Is Design Forma goggles. You'll be high-rollin' with those.


----------



## Guest

oakley a frames are sexyy

i love them


----------



## Guest

I dotn like the a-frames at all. Idk why

got a link to those forma's I cant find them?


----------



## Guest

The whole Is Design team has their own Forma color scheme. But here is Tadashi Fuse's:










Sorry if the image is too big.


----------



## Guest

electrics are nice, but oversize lens just don't do it for me. i like my shaun white a frames


----------



## Guest

Likewise, A frames aren't my favorites but I have to admit those are sick. But everyone has opinions. My friends love A frames.


----------



## Guest

heres a pic of my oakleys

carbon fiber frames with gold iridium lenses

the pic just doesnt do it u gotta see them in real life


----------



## Guest

See I dont like the holes at the bottom... Not sure why! Colors etc. are awesome!

Can you find a website with those form'as or w/e ur pic didnt post


----------



## Guest

crsk8andsno56 said:


> See I dont like the holes at the bottom... Not sure why! Colors etc. are awesome!
> 
> Can you find a website with those form'as or w/e ur pic didnt post


hey sry but r u talking to me or mutzy


----------



## Guest

I was talking about a-frames in general and talking about the formas (cant member who posted it)


----------



## Guest

lol yeah i knew you wer talkin to me about a frames but i was like formas? id even know wat those are


good luck findin sum goggles man


----------



## Guest

The formas are made by Is desigm. Their site is: ::: IS DESIGN :::

You can buy them at different online stores but I recommend ill23.com because the guys there are having their clearance sale. I just bought from them and the service was great.


----------



## Guest

i just got some of the electric eg 5's in white with chrome lenses, they were pretty cheap and had all the features. wat u reckon


----------



## Guest

Mutzy said:


> The formas are made by Is desigm. Their site is: ::: IS DESIGN :::
> 
> You can buy them at different online stores but I recommend ill23.com because the guys there are having their clearance sale. I just bought from them and the service was great.


all the clearance googles look sold out.


----------



## Guest

Those formas are fuckin SICK but I can't find were you pay for them lol?


----------



## Guest

I tried a few different kinds and liked Anon's the best. I picked up the modpods. My roomate has von zipper feenoms and they are sick too.


----------



## redlude97

I rock the wisdoms, see the avatar


----------



## Guest

I like those is design goggles. never heard of that brand.

Im a Spy fan those. love the soldiers, I have all black soldiers with hot pink highlights...


----------



## Guest

About bought a pair of those spy soldiers this weekend....


----------



## Guest

[x] derek [x] said:


> About bought a pair of those spy soldiers this weekend....


I have the dark tint spys, a pair of orange colored spys (comets i think) and some yellow tint oakleys that i dont know the model name of (spherical lenses though..).

I only use the yellow tint oakleys at night and the spy black tint at all other times. Love em though...


----------



## Flick Montana

Spy = sexay.

<------- Avatar


----------



## Guest

Spy Orbit, Jailmates


----------



## Guest

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> Spy Orbit, Jailmates


pretty sick. orbits are a bit small for me though...


----------



## Guest

I have the Anon Realm's and they are very nice goggles. Fits my face really well too.


----------



## joeydzzle

just picked these up. thought they were pretty dope.


----------



## Guest

Carbon Fiber A Frames with black iridium lenses are my favorite.

Unfortunately they don't fit under my Hi-Fi...


----------



## Guest

I think these are the sexiest goggles, personally. 










Keep in mind, these are the ideal MULTI-sport goggles for those who need corrective eyewear and cannot wear contacts. Expensive as all hell, but damn, are they spectacular. I can't wait for mine to come in from the glasses shop.


----------



## Guest

Anon Figments in Hydro Logoville are dead sexy, simply because that's what I rock.








- Oakley Crowbars








- Electric EG1s are awesome


----------



## Guest

Those are mine. =]


----------



## Guest

eg.5's are awesome. they look coooooool as hell, i have a pair of green plaid ones, and their really functional these badboys came with some sweet bronze mirror lenses and a free rose lens as well. its awesome and i love em. i have a pair of anon figments as well with a nice mirror lense and their pretty nice but i wear my eg.5's over those anyday if i can


----------



## squishydonut

Snowblower said:


> I think these are the sexiest goggles, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, these are the ideal MULTI-sport goggles for those who need corrective eyewear and cannot wear contacts. Expensive as all hell, but damn, are they spectacular. I can't wait for mine to come in from the glasses shop.


who makes those?


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> who makes those?


Adidas. They're called Evil Eye Explorers, check 'em on their website.


----------



## Guest

i just caved to getting the anon figments that were up on WM. any reviews?


----------



## Guest

*pure fire*










That's some heat right there


----------



## Guest

berg said:


> i just caved to getting the anon figments that were up on WM. any reviews?


Let me know how those work out for you. I think the Figment and Realm lines are made to fit under the Hi-Fi, correct?


----------



## Guest

sparty said:


> Let me know how those work out for you. I think the Figment and Realm lines are made to fit under the Hi-Fi, correct?


i have the protec ace freecarve...so hopefully it fits. we'll find out on friday.


----------



## Guest

If you like steep and cheap, Oakley GI sand/wind/dust goggles are about $15. I opted for the Assault A-frame with VR-50 lens. Both are pretty cheap if you know someone who can access their government sales site.


----------



## Guest

mbhakti said:


> I tried a few different kinds and liked Anon's the best. I picked up the modpods. My roomate has von zipper feenoms and they are sick too.


wow those are pretty nice.
I love my moto goggles though....shame they'd fog up


----------



## Guest

these are what I have


----------



## NYCboarder

sparty said:


> Carbon Fiber A Frames with black iridium lenses are my favorite.
> 
> Unfortunately they don't fit under my Hi-Fi...


i got the hi fi also.. i have grenade goggles got them cheap.. how can you tell if they dont fit? what does it look like or feel like to make you know they dont fit with the helmet?


----------



## neednsnow

TNT said:


> If you like steep and cheap, Oakley GI sand/wind/dust goggles are about $15. I opted for the Assault A-frame with VR-50 lens. Both are pretty cheap if you know someone who can access their government sales site.


What about the Lasers? They look pretty solid.


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> i got the hi fi also.. i have grenade goggles got them cheap.. how can you tell if they dont fit? what does it look like or feel like to make you know they dont fit with the helmet?


Well, I should say they don't fit a Hi-Fi on_ my_ head. I've tried on a friend's pair who also wears a Hi-Fi, and the helmet pushes down on them too much and they start to slip off my nose. I must have a small forehead or something. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I just bought some Anon Realm Modpods with the silver mirror lens today. They fit perfectly with the R.E.D. Hi-Fi helmet. It better be snowing hardcore up north so I can use them next weekend.


----------



## squishydonut

selling some electric eg.1s's. 

those anons with the sperical lenses look pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Minger

Was excited for a second at the EG1s, but then I realized starting price is 68...meep.

Why oh why did my lens have to crack...oh well


----------



## squishydonut

Minger said:


> Was excited for a second at the EG1s, but then I realized starting price is 68...meep.
> 
> Why oh why did my lens have to crack...oh well


still changing stuff around, shipping etc... more changes to come as i figure out how to put in different quotes etc.


----------



## Phenom

Von Zipper Feenoms are pure sex. I'm gonna pick those up once I need new goggles, but for now my Shaun White A-frames are perfectly fine and pretty sick looking.


----------



## Guest

anyone has experience with the EG2? im gthinking about getting a pair of these.


----------



## Guest

the spy soldier bandtis I got from WM are pretty sick.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Love my Oakley Crowbar...Terje Håkonsen can't be wrong.
Carbon frame and parsimmon lens...


----------



## Guest

Phenom said:


> Von Zipper Feenoms are pure sex. I'm gonna pick those up once I need new goggles, but for now my Shaun White A-frames are perfectly fine and pretty sick looking.


yeah my girlfriend rocks the white and gold feenoms; i tried them on and they feel soooo comfortable


----------



## nos

I rock the Dragon Mace goggles. *see avatar*


----------



## Guest

Anon Realms and Smith prodigy ftw


----------



## Guest

yeah man i wear som pretty sweet smith prodigys...theyre limited edition kung-foo punk-rock sephirical frame so they set me back about $130 bucks but ive had no problems with them and i ride some harsh terrain sometimes lol


----------



## Guest

My flat black a frames with a dark blue polarized lenses = sexiness to the max


----------



## hoboken

i like them plain and simple...smith phenom man...


----------



## Guest

my new goggles, i think its the sickest strap ever personally


----------



## Guest

Erod said:


> electrics are nice, but oversize lens just don't do it for me. i like my shaun white a frames


I love them!


----------



## Guest

Yeah, white goggles rock!


----------



## Guest

I have solid black A Frames with fire iridium lens. I love them, but I also think the Anon goggles are super sexy. Being a bit fickle though I don't like if they don't match what I'm wearing so that would put me off buying really highly patterned ones... at the moment!!!


----------



## Guest

goggles... sexy ha


----------



## SFshredder

I love Oakley A Frames.


----------



## Guest

I'ma get me some AIRBLASTER GOGGS. Bright green or orange. I can't decide


----------



## Guest

oooooh my god.

JTSECK
im sooo jealous of you.
Airblaster is a sick company !


I have Oakley Crowbars with a pink tinted lens


----------



## landonk5




----------



## Guest

BoarderBabe said:


> oooooh my god.
> 
> JTSECK
> im sooo jealous of you.
> Airblaster is a sick company !
> 
> 
> I have Oakley Crowbars with a pink tinted lens



haha yeah airblaster is tight. They make some of the best stuff. Plus, their style is sick


----------



## Guest

Haha their style is sick.
i have the Shabuki's, and my bro has the black ninja suit.
i lovee them.
I think i might get a sweater from their line, idn. debating on airblaster or horsefeathers. lol.


----------



## ollie

yeah i have to agree with landonk5 above me - the Dragon Mace looks savage! going for the nomis co-op myself, just bought it there n its in the post now so il get to try it out down in new zealand in exactly 2weeks! practically packing now im so excited


----------



## Guest

ollie said:


> yeah i have to agree with landonk5 above me - the Dragon Mace looks savage! going for the nomis co-op myself, just bought it there n its in the post now so il get to try it out down in new zealand in exactly 2weeks! practically packing now im so excited


oooh sickk !

have fun in nz bud.


----------



## alaric

Those are my goggles. Anon Realm - Tokyo 

The lenses look so much better in person. They're actually goldish, to match the goggle.


----------



## nzboardlife

i like my straight black Electic EG.2's brilliant and none of this over the top sheit.


----------



## Guest

I have a serious goggle collecting problem....

Retro White Oakley Crowbars








Retro Green Oakley Crowbars








Old School Oakley A Frames








Electric LTD EG5's 








Anon Blue Realms










LOL i love them all.


----------



## Guest

whooaa.

you have some kickass goggles . the electric's are sick, bud.


----------



## Guest

those retro oakleys are pretty sick. i rock the white and gold von zipper sizzles. but they make the sizzle in line pink and black and they are pretty ballin since your a girl.


----------



## Guest

I have always like these ones.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*anon realms*

Anon realms have taken me by heart haha.. modpods loook rad.. and they are really good to.. they never ever ever fog up even if you pour snow in them.


----------



## Guest

I'm lovin the smith prodigy just think they look sooo sexxayy. lol


----------



## rjattack19

just ordered these, im not sure what they will look like in person but i think its worth the risk:thumbsup:


----------



## snoeboarder

my oakley m frames are 12 years old, they came with black iridium lenses, i bought amber and clear too

should i get new goggles? are girls gonna diss me if i dont? do i resemble grays-on-trays?

or is it just candy?


----------



## DC5R

Talk about raising the dead, this thread was created over a year ago!


----------



## rjattack19

haha yea i didnt realize how old it was until after i made my post. its all good though because new goggles have been released since then:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

My new pair for next season
Can't seem to find the mirror blue spectrum replacement lens for them though. 
View attachment 1677


----------



## bubbachubba340

I just messed with my smith fuses that are all white so that they have traditional type strap instead of the bickle in the back. now it will fit under my helmet


----------



## rjattack19

haha snowwolf, how long have you been waiting to pull that one out of the bag:laugh:


----------



## laz167

Gotta say Airblaster's they are simple and clean looking,plus the field of vision is wide


----------



## nos

Yup, Airblaster makes the best goggles I've tried.


----------



## Guest

are those the proam or just the regular gogs? whats the difference between them? different lenses?


----------



## nos

The only difference is the strap and frame color.


----------



## Guest

do they work? you suggest them ha? i just need to make sure they don't fog period. i have dragon maces. had trouble with them fogging quite often.


----------



## Flick Montana

Want please. Want now.


----------



## Method

Flick Montana said:


> Want please. Want now.


Those are neat looking, what brand is that?.


----------



## Flick Montana

Method said:


> Those are neat looking, what brand is that?.


POC Lobes.

ARGH with this 60 second wait between posts!


----------



## nos

Yeah I recommend them. I actually have a pair of Maces too and they fog up sometimes. But I've never had fog on the Airgoggs. The frame isn't rock hard so it morphs to your face a bit. Super comfy and good-looking too:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

sweet. thanks bro. any color suggestions? i am leaning towards white.


----------



## nos

They all look tight in person. The proams are really vibrant. Really it just matters what you thinks gonna look good. I have the jonas proams and love em.


----------



## Guest

hmmm, vibrant is good. ha. i wonder if the eric messier ones are a little brighter red. i want a color that has some pop you know, but not gayper pop lol. i wish i can find a good pic of them with true color. all the pics online these days are all different tone of colors. you dont knwo whats real lol. sucks. but i am kind of liking the messier and the miller or anderson proam ones. and if nto those then definately the white.


----------



## Kuragari

Flick Montana said:


> Want please. Want now.


I soooo wanted a pair of these, but I couldn't find any locally or online at the time. They might have been relatively new at that stage. :dunno:



So I went for the next best thing, Von Zipper Feenoms. 








Impersonating Snake Eyes from GI Joe.


----------



## Flick Montana

Kuragari said:


> I soooo wanted a pair of these, but I couldn't find any locally or online at the time. They might have been relatively new at that stage. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> So I went for the next best thing, Von Zipper Feenoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impersonating Snake Eyes from GI Joe.


I've found plenty of pairs for nearly $100. Too rich for my blood.

And your picture looks exactly like me, except I have persimmon lenses.


----------



## Guest

holy shit. aloha oregon. you guys have a good high school football team huh?


----------



## Flick Montana

jibkingJ said:


> holy shit. aloha oregon. you guys have a good high school football team huh?


Being 27, I wouldn't know much about high school football. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

oic. you look young. sorry, but yeah. i know you guys do.


----------



## Flick Montana

I CAN tell you that Avon High School in Indiana had a butt-kicking team when #37 was at SS. That guy should have played in the NFL... 

We need more ninja snowboarders. A bunch of anonymous, Stig-like people boarding down the hill at once might scare all the other people away.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

maybe even sword wielding??


----------



## Flick Montana

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> maybe even sword wielding??


I wouldn't want to fall, but if you can get a blade past the lifite, go for it! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

thats awesome. i am in a group called the contruction crew and we wear orange relector vest over enrything.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I've found plenty of pairs for nearly $100. Too rich for my blood.
> 
> And your picture looks exactly like me, except I have persimmon lenses.


Is that a full face mask you guys have on? or a beanie with a neck warmer type thing? I made up a neck warmer in highlighter yellow to match the shades of my jacket, come off looking like Scorpion from Mortal Kombat


----------



## Guest

further investigation tells me me they are UA cold hoods, might look into trying one out...


----------



## Flick Montana

Joshbosh said:


> Is that a full face mask you guys have on? or a beanie with a neck warmer type thing? I made up a neck warmer in highlighter yellow to match the shades of my jacket, come off looking like Scorpion from Mortal Kombat


UnderArmor hood. Nothing better in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbachubba340

Aloha football isnt too special. Tigard High is where it's at and Jesuits pretty good too...I guess


----------



## Guest

oic. i went to the gold beach football camp this year. thats where i thought i heard that. gold beach is not to bad either.


----------



## bubbachubba340

Yeah I believe Tigard goes to that camp too as well as a lot of local teams. I myself haven't played football for a few years.


----------



## Guest

yeah. well bend did and they were the biggest ones there. there was 3 sessions so idk what one everyone went to. but i know that god beach was good and we held on to them ok and then taft oregon also. taft was good


----------



## rjattack19

Flick Montana said:


> We need more ninja snowboarders. A bunch of anonymous, Stig-like people boarding down the hill at once might scare all the other people away.


im in, ive got a pic with the ua hood and my gogs around here somewhere:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## rjattack19

found em
these are the anon realms-color:_ watercolor_


----------



## SFshredder

I have Von Zipper Feenoms and I absolutely love them.


----------



## markee

I wear matte black Spy Soldiers or black/red VZ Feenoms, but imo the sexiest goggle in terms of frame style/colour is the Oakley Crowbar JP Auclair:


----------



## legallyillegal




----------



## FLuiD

I really wanna try the Smith I/O next year... I like having 1 frame and just carrying a low light lens. Anyone tried them?


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo

No love for the EG2s in Flight Pattern?









Not a fan of Dragon googles but I gotta admit the JP Solberg Mace is pretty darn sick!


----------



## nos

EG2s are rad but I don't think they'd go with a helmet very well. And they don't see to be very durable that's a lot of lens.


----------



## Guest

what you think of these?

http://www.basenz.com/images/products/Goggles/Electric/09_10/EG5_Electro-Shock.jpg

or these?


----------



## Method

Those are pretty sweet johnny, Not exactly sure if I would ever spend 150 for goggles though.


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo

Method said:


> Those are pretty sweet johnny, Not exactly sure if I would ever spend 150 for goggles though.


Don't need to pay retail for everything, just be a smart shopper via ebay or whatever deals you can find. I never pay retail on any of my gear just coz it's way too expensive...


----------



## Nivek

ashbury for sure


----------



## Guest

Nice Clean googgles.


----------



## Guest

These Anon Realms are pretty nice:


----------



## Guest

FLuiD said:


> I really wanna try the Smith I/O next year... I like having 1 frame and just carrying a low light lens. Anyone tried them?


Yeah I rode with the I/O's this past season, nicest goggles I've ever ridden in my opinion. The lens are extremely clear. The days lens keeps the glare out, and the night/low light lens is one of the best I've seen. I ride in PA where there is a lot of night riding, I've tried many low light lenses but these are my favorite. And of course the goggles just plain look cool.


----------



## Guest

Anon goggles - REALM

sickest gogs


----------



## Guest

loving this colorway on the i/o. got me a pair already! 









there are a couple more sick ones smith has on the phenom this season that I'm stoked for.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Love my Oakley Wisdom goggles


----------



## thugit

this year i'm looking at poc lobes or anon hawkeyes


----------



## snoeboarder

just got the Anon Realm black/blue solex lens, very comfortable for the larger face,


----------



## Guest

*Just ordered...and ebaying these...*

I just ordered these puppies....should be here any day now. Spy Soldiers = Asphalt with Blue Spectra Lens



Selling these Airblaster ProAm Eric Messier's on ebay as I write this. Still NEW IN BOX. Just bought them but I liked the Spys better. Never wore them. Tags still attached.


AIRBLASTER ProAm Goggles : Eric Messier Airgoggles NIB - eBay (item 270461173727 end time Oct-01-09 20:34:31 PDT)


----------



## Birk

I love the new Oakley splice's. would get a pair, but one of the dudes i ride with just bought 'em. Fudge!


----------



## paul07ss

snoeboarder said:


> just got the Anon Realm black/blue solex lens, very comfortable for the larger face,


sweet I was looking at the same ones.. can you post a picture of those badboys


----------



## Guest

The Spy Soldiers in Asphalt with Salmon/Spectra Blue lens just arrived. They look SICK with the RED Skycap II helmet in matte black. LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## paul07ss

nikiddawg said:


> The Spy Soldiers in Asphalt with Salmon/Spectra Blue lens just arrived. They look SICK with the RED Skycap II helmet in matte black. LOOKS AWESOME!



pics man wtf!!


----------



## paul07ss

lmao you put all the gear on.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: It looks sick man.. 65 dam spread the love!!


----------



## Guest

paul07ss said:


> lmao you put all the gear on.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: It looks sick man.. 65 dam spread the love!!


It's ALL or nuthin! You gotta get the whole feel for it right and the only way to do that is to go full gear.

The Spy Soldier's for $65 was a sale Altrec was having about 2 weeks ago. I'm thinking it was a mistake though on their part cuz soon as the order was placed and before it was shipped the prices shot right back up to full MSRP ($165). Strike when you can! Carpe diem.


----------



## Thadwood

A-frame, pink iridium lens. 

Because I'm man enough.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

Looking for my first pair of goggles and a guy from dogfunk said he recommends these:
Smith Prodigy Goggle from Dogfunk.com 

I was also looking at the anon realms: Anon Realm Goggle from Dogfunk.com

Opinions


----------



## Guest

Very Sexy Goggles.


----------



## Guest

FLuiD said:


> I really wanna try the Smith I/O next year... I like having 1 frame and just carrying a low light lens. Anyone tried them?


Have a pair of I/Os, great goggles, suuuper comfy, lens changing easy as pie son :thumbsup: get em don't sweat em


----------



## Guest

Check out the new helmet I just picked up on Brociety to go with the Spy Soldiers. Helmet is the Red Frequency in a deep metallic blue (doesn't show up in the picture).


----------



## NYrYder27

Jeremey Jones Figments...Freshies:thumbsup:


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

just picked up the anon realm eroticas for $80


----------



## Guest

Any reviews on EG.1s? I wanna get the kelly green ones.


----------



## EmoParkRat

I like ashburys and airblasters. sexiest goggles out there


----------



## Guest

SPY Soldiers are sexy.

i <3 mine.


----------



## tomtom88

I'm gonna throw these into the mix,


----------



## Guest

Vonzipper phennoms are soo sick. just bought these and im very happy with them. Very comfortable and they look great.

http://images.usoutdoorstore.com/usoutdoorstore/products/full/vz-feenom-ryl-sklcndybrz-chrm.jpg


----------



## iKimshi

tomtom88 said:


> I'm gonna throw these into the mix,


are those the oakley splice?

Edit: Never mind, found out they are oakley splice and hella expensive


----------



## backtobasics

I'm gonna have to nominate these...


----------



## Guest

I rock some Von Zipper Fenom's in white and gold. Deff sexy.


----------



## ThugHunter

Everyone and their mother wears Oakley. I got rid of all my Oakleys and went with these.


----------



## bamorgan7

this is what i have


----------



## MunkySpunk

EG2 Rasta. I think '08 LTD.

If ANYONE knows anyone who owns these let me know. I will send the owner one of my paychecks for them.


----------



## Leo

I rock these two with the exact lenses.


















Love them both.


----------



## Guest

crsk8andsno56 said:


> What do you guys consider the sexiest goggles?
> 
> Right now I have the White smith fuse goggles...
> 
> They look alot worse in real life then in this pic which pisses me off.. THe paint came off in the first week in a place or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wanting these


I have these, they are super comfy and sexy...very.  I love the lenses especially! Sorry to hear they didn't work out for you!


----------



## thugit

i have those. bananas have always been an inside joke between my group of friends so it's perfect.


----------



## SchultzLS2

Smith I/O's are obviously the sexiest. Frame-less baby.


----------



## supremej

my Fendi's
I also like the white Gucci's, but still have to see them in my hand


----------



## Nose Press

Canadian Oakley Crowbars


----------



## Failed_God

bamorgan7 said:


> this is what i have


my friend picked the same goggles on a trip to windham mountain there pretty sick.

im thinking the green and black dip EG2's are sick


----------



## Paranormal

just snagged these

Oakley Crowbar Snowboard Goggles Matte White/Emerald Iridium


----------



## thtrussiankid01

I got these electric eg2's so sexy and yea i know its weed but who gives a fuck got them 50 dollars cheaper off of ebay


----------



## Failed_God

I'm getting these for Christmas 








i think they are sexy wanted them in dayglo but smith doesn't have them anymore.


----------



## DiamondCarver




----------



## shifty00




----------



## Nivek

These
Sabre Easy Rider Goggles - black/gold polar reflective lens - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Goggles > Men's Snowboard Goggles

or 

Von Zipper Fubar Goggles - bright blue translucent/astro chrome lens - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Goggles > Men's Snowboard Goggles


----------



## HornyPossum

DiamondCarver said:


>


I love those. May get them.


----------



## MistahTaki

Leo said:


> I rock these two with the exact lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them both.


that second one is off the chain!


----------



## dodgemaniac

MistahTaki said:


> that second one is off the chain!


thats the exact one i just orders. so stocked to get them !!!


----------



## --bigtime--

Quote:
Originally Posted by MistahTaki 
that second one is off the chain!
--------------------------

R they Oakley splice?
And if so whats that colorway called?

Side note: Leo, thought you were all about Dragon Maces. If you don't use yours anymore and wanna sell lemme know.
Thx


----------



## Gibbs

Electric EG2's and oakley splice/crowbars IMO.


----------



## Extremo

I'm not about to read this whole thread so I'll answer the OP question.

I currently ride the EG2's...but I think the Von Zipper Feenom and the Dragon Rogue are the best looking goggle. Color is obviously pers pref.


----------



## dodgemaniac

--bigtime-- said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MistahTaki
> that second one is off the chain!
> --------------------------
> 
> R they Oakley splice?
> And if so whats that colorway called?
> 
> Side note: Leo, thought you were all about Dragon Maces. If you don't use yours anymore and wanna sell lemme know.
> Thx


if your referring to the picture above they are oakley splice in black with silver ghost text and vr50 pink iridium lenses.


----------



## TBC

Electric EG2's. They look hot without compromising function.


----------



## MistahTaki

TBC said:


> Electric EG2's. They look hot without compromising function.


oh no, he's a ginger!


----------



## oneshot

any goggle i wear is defenitely sexy.. 
come on .. pssshhhht..


----------



## --bigtime--

dodgemaniac said:


> if your referring to the picture above they are oakley splice in black with silver ghost text and vr50 pink iridium lenses.


Excellent.

Thank you very much.


----------



## oneshot

covered in snow ones are sexy too


----------



## ev13wt

oneshot said:


> any goggle i wear is defenitely sexy..
> come on .. pssshhhht..


Fuck yea I covered mine in red soft velvet dawg!


----------



## freshy

I love my eg2's never thought of them as sexy tho, they just fit my big head.


----------



## Gibbs

freshy said:


> I love my eg2's never thought of them as sexy tho, they just fit my big head.


I just got EG2.5's, I think they are just fresh, so to say. Giant lens, super simple design. Looks clean.


----------



## bubbachubba340

thtrussiankid01 said:


> I got these electric eg2's so sexy and yea i know its weed but who gives a fuck got them 50 dollars cheaper off of ebay


Are you kidding me? I'd pay 50 bucks extra for those goggles. What's wrong with weed?


----------



## thtrussiankid01

bubbachubba340 said:


> Are you kidding me? I'd pay 50 bucks extra for those goggles. What's wrong with weed?



absolutley nothing in my opinion, but there are some assholes who would look down on me for the weed
it was between those goggles and these (Rasta power) but the weed ones were much cheaper


----------



## ev13wt

bubbachubba340 said:


> What's wrong with weed?


That some of it is from Mexico, with rat poison and lead dust. No I'm kidding. Whats wrong with weed on goggles is that its kinda "obvious". Like my friends that had a big die-cut sticker of the leaf on the back of their car, and kept wondering why "THEY" get stopped and searched. 


These are the sexiest goggles btw, yellow soft velvet ftw:


----------



## MistahTaki

ev13wt said:


> That some of it is from Mexico, with rat poison and lead dust. No I'm kidding. Whats wrong with weed on goggles is that its kinda "obvious". Like my friends that had a big die-cut sticker of the leaf on the back of their car, and kept wondering why "THEY" get stopped and searched.
> 
> 
> These are the sexiest goggles btw, yellow soft velvet ftw:


those are nice, how much?


----------



## TBC

thtrussiankid01 said:


> absolutley nothing in my opinion, but there are some assholes who would look down on me for the weed
> it was between those goggles and these (Rasta power) but the weed ones were much cheaper


Who would look down on you for gear? Personally, riders who look down on others for what they wear, are fuckin posers and losers in life. Seriously. If i rode in elmo undies, and did it as good as anyone in the park, who cares? Snowboarding is NOT about how good you look, it's how you slay it, and how you act. A beginner who tries his ass off and eats shit in the park gets more respect from me than a pro who judges based on your gear. 

Keep it real guys. We're all on the same team.


----------



## MistahTaki

TBC said:


> Who would look down on you for gear? Personally, riders who look down on others for what they wear, are fuckin posers and losers in life. Seriously. If i rode in elmo undies, and did it as good as anyone in the park, who cares? Snowboarding is NOT about how good you look, it's how you slay it, and how you act. A beginner who tries his ass off and eats shit in the park gets more respect from me than a pro who judges based on your gear.
> 
> Keep it real guys. We're all on the same team.


I don't think he meant that he doesn't want to be looked down upon because his gear is uncool. I think he said that because marijuana is considered derogatory to a lot of people and there are stereotypes that come along with it.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

i couldnt have said it better my self MistahTaki
people always assumes certain thing because i smoke weed. In college im in all higher level classes and im trying to become a doctor. But everytime i come to school really tired everyone thinks im high. I get very close all A's and ppl still think shit of me
damn i thought this shit over in high school


----------



## ev13wt

MistahTaki said:


> those are nice, how much?


Got them in 06 or so for 70 bucks.


----------



## sleev-les

Erod said:


> electrics are nice, but oversize lens just don't do it for me. i like my shaun white a frames


Love the A frames.. I have a pair.. Def my favorite so far.


----------



## TBC

MistahTaki said:


> I don't think he meant that he doesn't want to be looked down upon because his gear is uncool. I think he said that because marijuana is considered derogatory to a lot of people and there are stereotypes that come along with it.


Yeah I have no idea how I misread that. Thanks Crown Royal...my bad


----------



## Smitty

thtrussiankid01 said:


> i couldnt have said it better my self MistahTaki
> people always assumes certain thing because i smoke weed. In college im in all higher level classes and im trying to become a doctor. But everytime i come to school really tired everyone thinks im high. I get very close all A's and ppl still think shit of me
> damn i thought this shit over in high school


Carry the mindset that you really shouldn't care what those types of people think. If you believe you're on the right path then who gives a shit, those people will always be negative.



I remember when I started snowboarding and thought the silver mirror lens were the coolest around. Choices were so limited... it is crazy how many different lenses are out there now.


----------



## heggathestrasni

I know last post was couple of months ago but I have to show off with the steal I got for 52$ on oakleyvault.com  And yeah, I know JP is a skier but who cares they look awesome imho


----------



## striker14588

Love my a-frames


----------



## Argo

Eg-2. Or. Zeal with the heads up GPS display


----------



## clou

so dope


----------



## s.cho912

Anon Realm Buffet : Snowboard Goggles
just bought my anon goggles. Its a 2008, but it was decent priced. Im not sure if I want to keep the same lens. Whats the difference between Polarized vs. Ionized, etc? Im not really sure what to be looking in a lens except like scratch resistant and color... >.<


----------



## s.cho912

Yea, scratch that. Snowboardsforsale wouldnt accept my credit card. I found the Oakley Splice and I fell in love
Amazon.com: Oakley Unisex-Adult Splice Goggle: Sports & Outdoors
I spent the extra kidney/buck and bought the jetblack/Fire Iridium. OMG they are orgasmic looking. If Jessica Alba was a pair of goggles, The Splice would make Jessica Alba look like a girl version of Jim Carey.


----------

